# What Rom next?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I can't figure out what Rom to try next. Any ideas? I don't care how buggy it is as long as it has a working radio. Roms I've tried so far.
EncounterICS (Love It!)
Liberty 2.0 
DXC's Miui (haven't tried Wizard's yet)
Apex 2.0 RC4.

Edit: Revs CM7

I'm currently running deodexed/debloated 605
I'm eager for suggestions.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

rubix
cm7


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I may give Rubix a shot. Is it a Beta or What

Edit: just saw the Beta Thread. Do you have any screenies? That would be awesome.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gonna go back to EncounterICS tonight.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## ne)(us (Sep 30, 2011)

Give VorteX Release Candidate a try. It's what I've been using when not running EncounterICS. Amazing battery life. I was getting 20+ hours on a standard battery, when my usage usually runs the battery down in under 10. The only gripe I have about it is that I wish the icons in menus, etc. were more in line with Android Standards, but I know that's all a matter of preference.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks I'll give vortex a try in a few days. That pretty good battery life compared to the 10 hrs u were getting. Still rocking EncounterICS

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## jayf (Nov 9, 2011)

I ran DarkSlide for the longest time. It rebooted more often then I'd like and it always annoyed me when I would get a text or email that the notification sound wouldn't come through my bt headphones. Then I jumped to the miui ics rom where I discovered that it was possible to provide that capability. It was so fast but it was a little flakey with settings changing themselves and refusing to be set a certain way. I tried liberty but it was a little klunky and the battery life wasn't great. After reading that cm7 is true open source I flashed RevNumber's cm7 and it can do it all. Fast, stable, bat life, bt works as it should, and unbelievably notification sounds in the bt headphones even while listening to music or podcasts. Best rom I've used so far.

Sent from CM4DX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

jayf said:


> I ran DarkSlide for the longest time. It rebooted more often then I'd like and it always annoyed me when I would get a text or email that the notification sound wouldn't come through my bt headphones. Then I jumped to the miui ics rom where I discovered that it was possible to provide that capability. It was so fast but it was a little flakey with settings changing themselves and refusing to be set a certain way. I tried liberty but it was a little klunky and the battery life wasn't great. After reading that cm7 is true open source I flashed RevNumber's cm7 and it can do it all. Fast, stable, bat life, bt works as it should, and unbelievably notification sounds in the bt headphones even while listening to music or podcasts. Best rom I've used so far.
> 
> Sent from CM4DX


Ive decided to give vortex a shot tonight. I shocked that you are getting good battery life on Rev's CM7. I usually only go 8-10 hours


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually I'm goint to Shuji- 2.5 right now. I've heard that the batery life on Shuji is even better than Vortex and I've watched videos on both (By DroidModd3rX) and I think I will like Shuji better.


----------



## avatar77 (Nov 4, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Actually I'm goint to Shuji- 2.5 right now. I've heard that the batery life on Shuji is even better than Vortex and I've watched videos on both (By DroidModd3rX) and I think I will like Shuji better.


The only downside to Shuji (I'm on 2.2 now) is that it's been orphaned. Mobile_Sensei has moved on to the Galaxy Nexus, and even though a Shuji 3.0 beta exists he has declined to publicly release it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I know. Real immature

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's my battery life. Only at 50% with hour and half of display










Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dbl post


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Well I can't figure out what Rom to try next. Any ideas? I don't care how buggy it is as long as it has a working radio. Roms I've tried so far.
> EncounterICS (Love It!)
> Liberty 2.0
> DXC's Miui (haven't tried Wizard's yet)
> ...


 Apex 2.0 RC4.


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

Apex 2.0 RC4. Is always my standard. I always go back to it. Thanks Andrew! I have tried so many ROMS and this is the best for me. Extremely stable, great battery life. Tried encounter and love it but not for my working phone. Trying Beta 3 Encounter now. ( Sometimes my wife can't get a hold of me ) ha-ha!


----------

